# "Back to School" Lunches for ME!



## Kathleen (Aug 17, 2010)

With school getting back in session, I see a lot of great lunch ideas for children.  I need great lunch ideas for me!  While I have access to a microwave, it takes time, which is often limited during my lunch time.

During the past few years, I've been eating a lot of basic (turkey, roast beef, PB&J, etc.) sandwiches, snack pack pudding and fruit cups, and chips.  (I've even had bologna with crushed chips....like I use to make when I was six.)  I'd like more ideas - especially healthy ideas.  I'm trying to get more fruits and veggies in my diet, but am tiring of raw veggies with/without ranch dressing/dip.  I've considered the laptop lunch system, but wonder if it is too limiting.  Please help with yummy lunch ideas that go beyond a fruit cup and do not have gummy worms as part of the ingredient list.

~Kathleen


----------



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2010)

Kathleen,
I use to take lunches to the pharmacy and  I loved pita's filled with finley shreded lettuce or arugula, avocado, tomato, cucumber dressed with a nice oil and vinegar just salad in a pita, I would also take large flour tortillas and put shredded pepper jack cheese, nuke it and  roll and eat while hot.DH loves left over eggplant parm on a sub roll and extra cheese first warm the rolls , put on extra cheese and add the eggplant  it's yummy reheated.
kades


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, Kades!  I love both ideas and have not packed pitas in a good solid year or more.  Plus, eggplant is yummy.


----------



## Linux (Aug 18, 2010)

These should keep you out of mischief for quite some time. 

*Roasted Chickpea Bruschetta* 

The kids love this. The adults love this. Man wallet and woman purse loves this. Serves 4.

2 tins of chickpeas, drained and rinsed 
Olive oil 
Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
A handful or two of chopped parsley 
50g / 1¾ oz finely chopped olives 
Garlic 
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar 
1 baguette loaf, sliced and toasted

Preheat the oven to 230C/gas mark 8. On a baking sheet, spread out the chickpeas and drizzle with a little olive oil. Season with salt and pepper and mix it all up. Roast for 20 minutes or so, or until golden brown. In a large bowl, mix the chickpeas with the chopped parsley, olives, garlic and balsamic vinegar. Serve on toasted slices of baguette. The spherical little beans tend to roll off the bread if you're eating too hastily, but chasing down stray chickpeas makes it all the more fun.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Salmon Saltimbocca* 

The wonderful thing about this dish is that it requires virtually no prep, except for wrapping the salmon and sage in a piece of prosciutto - a knifeless task that the kids can help with. Serves 4.

4 fresh sage leaves 
4 salmon fillets, each 5cm wide 
4 slices prosciutto 
1 tbsp rapeseed or groundnut oil

Put a sage leaf on each salmon fillet and wrap each piece of salmon with a slice of prosciutto. Heat the oil in a large frying pan over a medium heat. Sauté the salmon until cooked through (about 5 minutes on each side) then serve.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Seared Scallops *

The one downside to the deliciousness of this dish is the priciness of scallops: if your kids love them, it can become an expensive family habit. Serves 4 
. 
115g / 4 oz butter, softened plus 2 tbsp for cooking the scallops 
4 pieces bacon, cooked and chopped 
A sprig of fresh thyme 
A dash of red wine vinegar 
Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
12 big scallops 

First make the bacon butter: mix together 4oz / 115g butter with the bacon, thyme leaves, vinegar, salt and pepper in a bowl and set aside. Heat the remaining 2 tbsp butter in a large frying pan over a high heat until the foam subsides. Add the scallops and cook until browned (about 2 minutes on each side). Take care not to overcook them - you want them with a hint of the opaque, not solid white inside. Top with the bacon butter while hot and serve. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*Curry’s up, come and get it!  *_

This is all about a sauté, a spice, a simmer. We serve it with rice, of course. Basmati is best, but don't fret if you don't have it. Serves 4. 

1 onion, chopped 
1 garlic clove, chopped 
Olive oil 
½ tsp garam masala 
½ tsp ground cumin 
¼ tsp ground turmeric 
¼ tsp ground ginger 
1 sweet potato, peeled 
Salt 
2 large potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced 
A tin of chopped tomatoes 
Half a tin of coconut milk 
1 bay leaf 
300g / 9 oz extra-firm tofu, cubed 
1 bunch asparagus, cut into 2½ cm pieces 
Fresh coriander 

In a large saucepan over a medium heat, cook the onion and garlic in a little olive oil, stirring occasionally, until tender (3-5 minutes). 

Stir in the spices and cook for several minutes. 

Add some salt and all the potatoes, and stir. Add the tomatoes, coconut milk and bay leaf, reduce the heat to a simmer, and cook until the potatoes are tender (15-20 minutes); add a bit of water if necessary. 

Add the tofu and asparagus and cook until the asparagus is tender and the tofu is heated through. Taste and adjust the seasoning if necessary. Garnish with coriander.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, Linux.  I'll likely try some of those dishes for weekend lunches, because they sound great!  Unfortunately, at work, I have only have access to a microwave. And reality is that I take about 10 to 15 minutes total for lunch...and am interrupted during the entire time.  I don't have time to prep, cook, or clean up.  Unwrap, heat and/or eat.  That's about it.    I should have been more clear that I'm looking for "brown bag" or lunch box lunch ideas.  I'm sorry.  :/  Well, maybe I'm not b/c those really are awesome lunch ideas....for weekend!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 20, 2010)

How about pasta salads that you can add tuna or chicken or even maybe ham to?  Or even all-veg pasta salads?  

Traditional mayo-based pasta salad with peas and ham  (maybe some cheese?)

Pasta with diced tomatoes, sliced olives, italian dressing/oil and vinegar, tuna, shredded mozarella? 

With some good bread or served over some lettuce that can be quite filling.


----------



## mikeivb (Aug 20, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> How about pasta salads that you can add tuna or chicken or even maybe ham to? Or even all-veg pasta salads?
> 
> Traditional mayo-based pasta salad with peas and ham (maybe some cheese?)
> 
> ...


 
+1 on pasta salads.

when I was in college I would bring a lot of sandwiches, wraps, salads, hummus with vegetable sticks, just to name a few


----------



## Linux (Aug 20, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Thanks, Linux.  I'll likely try some of those dishes for weekend lunches, because they sound great!  Unfortunately, at work, I have only have access to a microwave. And reality is that I take about 10 to 15 minutes total for lunch...and am interrupted during the entire time.  I don't have time to prep, cook, or clean up.  Unwrap, heat and/or eat.  That's about it.    I should have been more clear that I'm looking for "brown bag" or lunch box lunch ideas.  I'm sorry.  :/  Well, maybe I'm not b/c those really are awesome lunch ideas....for weekend!



Thats okay, no probs.  Though after a quick snout around, I found a useful site on microwave recipes. Hope some can help, you busy mum.

Microwave Recipes


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 20, 2010)

Dave and Mike, pasta salads are great ideas.  I should have thought of them.  Plus I could use Kades' sandwich ingredient leftovers to make a small side salad.  A good start for another idea.  Thank you!

Linux, I'm not a mum either.  In fact, the only thing in this house that is childproofed is me.    I just work long hours during the school year.


----------



## Linux (Aug 20, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Linux, I'm not a mum either.  In fact, the only thing in this house that is childproofed is me.    I just work long hours during the school year.




I gotcha. okay, thanks.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 20, 2010)

Check around for some hot/cold thermos products. 
Slap some near boiling hot soup or leftovers into a good thermos container, and it 
should be warm enough to eat come lunch time. 
Especially if you make sure to overfill it so there is NO air space, and wrap it in a towel or something.

That would open up your choices immensely!!!!

I use a thermos for my coffee... it goes into the thermos at around 9 pm, temp 180ish, 12 hours later it is still around 140.... they are worth a try!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 21, 2010)

I always fill the thermos or travel mug with the hottest tap water I can get, close it, and let it sit for 15 minutes while I do other things to get ready.  That lets it get "preheated" and it seems to keep things hotter for longer.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't forget about Sesame Noodles Kathleen.  I've become obsessed with them. 

You could add some leftover chicken, or some little shrimp.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 21, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Don't forget about Sesame Noodles Kathleen.  I've become obsessed with them.
> 
> You could add some leftover chicken, or some little shrimp.



I don't think you are the only one obsessed with them.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I don't think you are the only one obsessed with them.



Frank, maybe we should form a support group.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 21, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Frank, maybe we should form a support group.




Well.. you and Kathleen might need to.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 21, 2010)

The thermos is a terrific idea....I even have a thermos somewhere around here!  I'd nearly forgotten about it.  Thanks for the suggestion!

Kayelle, I love those noodles.  I crave the darn things.  They have become my summertime go-to dish.  We could have a support group...if everyone brings noodles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2010)

I've collected a selection of single serving microwave trays from my co-workers. Since they are plastic you can get a few warm-ups out of them. While plating dinner, during MY weekend, I put the extra (there's always extra) into the trays and set myself up that way for lunches at work. Cover with plastic wrap and put in fridge. 1-2 minutes in the microwave @ work and dinner is ready.

I will also pan fry salmon filets and bag them, make a salad with all my favorite veggies and dried cranberries. For my lunch, crumble the salmon on top of the salad and dress with an Asian dressing...Yum!


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks!  That's a good idea.  Also for reusing items that are normally just thrown away.


----------



## Claire (Oct 18, 2010)

In addition to the traditional pasta salads, pick up some couscous or taboule (I buy Near East brand).  You can add any vegetables, herbs, dried fruit, meat, nuts, crumbled cheese that appeals to you, and they are good cold, warm, or room temperature.

To change the tempo on pasta salads, try different forms of orzo.

You can make great rice salads.


----------

